# Downriggers vs. Planer boards



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

For lakers and salmon. Which are better


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Planner boards this time a year as you go deeper riggers will be the setup but alway run boards you cover more water away for the boat in shallow water boards are the better choice


----------



## Gtwxyz (Dec 23, 2011)

Planers vs. Dipsys


----------



## paddleboy (Jan 8, 2010)

better off running all 3 types. its an odds game, the more you spred up your setup the better off you will be.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Don't discount anything

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mattmishler (Oct 11, 2009)

You can't count them out, personally I treat divers, riggers and boards as a group rather then separate rods. Last/first light i would not be without my riggers, but mid day I would not want to be without my boards.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

sjk984 said:


> Don't discount anything





mattmishler said:


> You can't count them out, personally I treat divers, riggers and boards as a group rather then separate rods. Last/first light i would not be without my riggers, but mid day I would not want to be without my boards.


Each have their day. Each have their time of day as well. :lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You need to be more specific. Where and when are you planning on using this?

I fished the piers in Holland on a Wednesday last year in July and started with 4 planer boards out. We took 1 steelie, then a pleasure boater ran over all 4 boards (set at 50' and 80' from each side of the boat), so we switched to 2 slide divers and 2 riggers. Ended up pulling a 3 man limit with 1 more steelie, a brown, and 12 kings. Didn't think riggers and divers would be that useful in 12-15' of clear, calm water, but it worked.

Went out that Friday and caught a few on the piers mostly on planers, slid out to 60' and took a couple more kings and a laker on wire divers and riggers.

The next Saturday fished all day and ended up 10 for 16. The wind had blown from the west all week and the cold water was down 140' instead of 6' like before. We took one fish early on a 400' copper off a board and after that it was riggers at 170' and 200' and mag wire divers on 1 at 350' and 400'.


----------

